# Arizona Strip Bucks



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

Went down to the strip and covered about 20 miles. A GIANT buck pushing 40 inches came running out of this canyon and screamed across the desert floor. I failed as the camera man to capture it. So depressing. On a good note I at least got to film a couple decent bucks in the middle of a rain storm:


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks good Matt!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Very cool! I spent two weeks in the hole for sticking up for you posting these vids here where WE"LL ALL see em. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice bucks


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Very cool! I spent two weeks in the hole for sticking up for you posting these vids here where WE"LL ALL see em. Thanks for the inspiration.


That's what I call a friend. Thanks man.


----------



## PaleHorse1 (Jul 11, 2011)

Cool video Matt! A guy I work with was looking at the computer and wanted to know if that was Woody Harrelson on the computer!LOL!


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Very nice as always. I can only imagine how good that buck you missed on camera looked.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice video Matt. After I see your videos, it really reminds me how I need to do a better job with angles and getting the guys that are with me more involved. 40" wide is a mighty big number but if your going to see one, then there's a good chance it will be on the strip.


----------



## muleymadness (Jan 23, 2008)

So were you shed hunting? Specifically looking for big bucks, or just wanted to lay some boot leather in the vastness? :mrgreen: 

That buck sounds big, maybe next time you'll capture him.


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

ridgetop said:


> Nice video Matt. After I see your videos, it really reminds me how I need to do a better job with angles and getting the guys that are with me more involved. 40" wide is a mighty big number but if your going to see one, then there's a good chance it will be on the strip.


You have some awesome footage of some awesome deer. It's always hard to get those who are with you to do any camera work. Most of the time they just want to hike and hunt but it's always worth the time to film at least a little bit.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Very nice Matt as always.


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

muleymadness said:


> So were you shed hunting? Specifically looking for big bucks, or just wanted to lay some boot leather in the vastness? :mrgreen:
> 
> That buck sounds big, maybe next time you'll capture him.


All three! I have to stick to a training schedule these days. I was set up to cover 30 miles over the weekend so I decided it might as well be in an area for finding big sheds, big deer, and cool landscape. Only let down was the pouring rain and dumping snow. The highlight was that bruiser buck. If I'd had more light I would have pursued him with a good camera but darkness was already about there.


----------



## huntinco (Sep 23, 2007)

Your videos are my favorite & your spirit is very inspiring.
Keep posting this good stuf


----------



## blackirish (Apr 2, 2011)

Arizona keeps impressing me as far as hunting country goes. I have been keeping an eye on land for sale down there. Alot of big bull elk have come out of AZ


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

blackirish said:


> Arizona keeps impressing me as far as hunting country goes. I have been keeping an eye on land for sale down there. Alot of big bull elk have come out of AZ


Yeah, Im the same way. I'm always checking out land sale deals in the area. Some good ones out there right now.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

mattinthewild said:


> blackirish said:
> 
> 
> > Arizona keeps impressing me as far as hunting country goes. I have been keeping an eye on land for sale down there. Alot of big bull elk have come out of AZ
> ...


Your problems are going to be drawing a tag in the areas that have the large bull elk and monster deer weather you are a land owner or not.


----------

